# Tablet-car , instalar tablet en Citroen C5



## crivi01 (Ene 20, 2015)

Buenas tardes compañeros, hay un proyecto que me ronda la cabeza durante unos meses y ya me he decidido tirarme al barro pero me surgen algunas cuestiones que buceando por SAN GOOGLE, no he llegado a resolver, el proyecto en cuestión es integrar una Tablet en la consola central de un citroen c5 del 2002.

He visto números post en distintos foros pero ninguno esta completo, por eso me gustaría entre todos hacer uno explicado de principio a fin.
Las cuestiones que me surgen son:

1.- Tamaño de la Tablet: Según he visto algunos dicen que el tamaño máximo permitido es de 7” aunque otros dicen que mientras no interfiera en tu visión no importa el tamaño. Yo me he decidido por una de 9” que es la que me puede entrar en la consola, la de 10” le sobraría un par de centímetros.

2.- Encender la Tablet al arrancar el coche: Aquí es donde mas dudas tengo y menos claro queda en todos los post que he visto… Quiero cargar la Tablet por su cargador, cogiendo la corriente de los cables que van a la radio, asi se, que solo tendrá corriente cuando se arranque el coche, las dudas que tengo sobre este apartado son:
a.) se necesita un estabilizador de corriente por si hay picos de tensión al arrancar?
b.) como hacer que se encienda la Tablet sin darle al botón “power” de la misma?, en algún post he visto que con un rele…o algo parecido…pero en electrónica voy algo justito.

3.- Apagar la Tablet: Esto creo que lo tengo resuelto pero abierto a otras ideas, con la app tasker, crear una tarea que al no recibir carga por el cargador ( apagar el coche, recordar que el cargador estará conectado a los cables de corriente de la radio, que se apaga al apagar el coche) se ejecute otra aplicación que apague la Tablet ( hay varias app que hacen esto).

4.- GPS: La Tablet que voy a comprar tiene conexión gps, por lo que voy a utilizar una vieja antena de una pda acer para aumentar la recepción de satélites.

5.- Radio: Otra duda que aun no tengo resuelta, las tablets, normalmente no tienen sintonizador de radio, solo via wifi o 3g, habría alguna manera para gestionar la radio física del coche, es decir poder cambiar de emisora, memorizar las mismas… etc… desde la Tablet?

4.- Datos: lo referente a datos, además de utilizar la memoria interna a través de una micro sd de 64 gb, utilizare el puerto usb host, para sacar una entrada usb y ponerla en el salpicadero, ( trabajo de manitas jajajaj) para poder ponerle un pen, hdd, o cualquier dispositivo.

5.- Camara de aparcamiento: Tambien tengo pensado ponerle una cámara en el paragolpes trasero para la ayuda del estacionamiento , las cámaras que he visto tienen conexión rca, como la Tablet tiene puerto hdmi, pues con un adaptador, eso solucionado. La duda es, como hacer que la Tablet al meter la marcha atrás, ejecute la cámara trasera. Una posible solución pero que no se si dara resultado es de nuevo con el tasker, conectar la cámara a los cables de la luz de la marcha atrás, entonces la cámara cogería corriente y estaría on, entonces emitiría vidio por el cable hdmi, y decirle a la Tablet que cuando tenga video por hdmi, pues lance la aplicación de la cámara.

6.- Diagnostico del vehiculo: por supuesto OBD2, por bluetooth para diagnosis del coche, y tener el cuenta revoluciones, consumos, presión turbo…etc.

Supongo que cuando este instalada, se instalaran mas aplicaciones, según se vaya necesitado, aunque espero que en este post vayamos poniendo aplicaciones que consideremos necesarias e indispensables para nuestra Tablet-car.

Una vez que tengamos todas las dudas resueltas, prometo subir paso a paso el post de instalación con todo lujo de detalles por si a alguien le pueda interesar.


----------



## proteus7 (Ene 20, 2015)

pues para encender la tablet yo usaria un pic  12fxx y un microrele , y asi cuando actives es switch  con la llave el pic detecta la señal y enciende la tablet por medio del microrele (el rele solo puenteara el boton de encendido de la tablet)


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 20, 2015)

encender y apagar es sencillo, un simple relee...lo demas es mas complicado...
solo por curiosidad, el c5 viene con display , porque ponerle un a laptop?


----------



## analogico (Ene 21, 2015)

tuve casi la misma idea pero  no tuve la suficiente paciencia
pero  con mas camaras   y datosmp3 gps   con la radio independiente y sin 
odb2 que en si no me sirve para nada





la radios traen 2 conexiones de energia una permanente y otra de contacto
las tablet creo que son de 5V asi que hara falta un adaptador

si es hdmi de salida no se puede conectar camaras 



asi que pense en usar varias webcam y un hub usb

el problema eran los drivers de la webcam   y una  desarrollar aplicacion que  gestione todo  
el invento principalmente las camaras y con algun tipo  de realidad aumentada que simule un radar


----------



## papirrin (Ene 21, 2015)

> 1.- Tamaño de la Tablet: Según he visto algunos dicen que el tamaño máximo permitido es de 7” aunque otros dicen que mientras no interfiera en tu visión no importa el tamaño. Yo me he decidido por una de 9” que es la que me puede entrar en la consola, la de 10” le sobraría un par de centímetros.


no tengo idea del tamaño del espacio, sin respuesta...



> 2.- Encender la Tablet al arrancar el coche: Aquí es donde mas dudas tengo y menos claro queda en todos los post que he visto… Quiero cargar la Tablet por su cargador, cogiendo la corriente de los cables que van a la radio, asi se, que solo tendrá corriente cuando se arranque el coche, las dudas que tengo sobre este apartado son:
> a.) se necesita un estabilizador de corriente por si hay picos de tensión al arrancar?
> b.) como hacer que se encienda la Tablet sin darle al botón “power” de la misma?, en algún post he visto que con un rele…o algo parecido…pero en electrónica voy algo justito.


yo compraria una regulador/adaptador de auto para la tablet.
para encender la tablet, pondria un HUB USB y en una de sus entradas pondria un pic18f4550 que sense el estado del interruptor y haria una aplicacion para que se encienda la pantalla.

que de echo seria mejor encender el auto con la tablet y al tocar el touch salga del estado de reposo.




> 3.- Apagar la Tablet: Esto creo que lo tengo resuelto pero abierto a otras ideas, con la app tasker, crear una tarea que al no recibir carga por el cargador ( apagar el coche, recordar que el cargador estará conectado a los cables de corriente de la radio, que se apaga al apagar el coche) se ejecute otra aplicación que apague la Tablet ( hay varias app que hacen esto).


lo mismo pondria un HUB USB y en una de sus entradas pondria un pic18f4550 y haria una aplicacion para que se apague. estoy hablando del mismo pic y aplicacion de la respuesta anterior.



> 4.- GPS: La Tablet que voy a comprar tiene conexión gps, por lo que voy a utilizar una vieja antena de una pda acer para aumentar la recepción de satélites.


no tengo idea pero supongo que no seria necesario, puesto que cada dispositivo esta diseñado por expertos que saben lo que hacen mediante calculos.



> 5.- Radio: Otra duda que aun no tengo resuelta, las tablets, normalmente no tienen sintonizador de radio, solo via wifi o 3g, habría alguna manera para gestionar la radio física del coche, es decir poder cambiar de emisora, memorizar las mismas… etc… desde la Tablet?


dudo mucho que se pueda si no se tiene por lo menos el diagrama y los protocolos del autoesteo. yo pondria un amplificador a la tablet y muchisima musica MP3 en la tablet como para nunca escuchar la radio FM o AM. ( que de echo no se si todavia existan ) o poner un emisor FM bluetooth y escuchar la musica en el autoestero que va de la table.



> 4.- Datos: lo referente a datos, además de utilizar la memoria interna a través de una micro sd de 64 gb, utilizare el puerto usb host, para sacar una entrada usb y ponerla en el salpicadero, ( trabajo de manitas jajajaj) para poder ponerle un pen, hdd, o cualquier dispositivo.


yo utilizaria el mismo HUB con una extension y lo pondria donde me pareciera mejor.



> 5.- Camara de aparcamiento: Tambien tengo pensado ponerle una cámara en el paragolpes trasero para la ayuda del estacionamiento , las cámaras que he visto tienen conexión rca, como la Tablet tiene puerto hdmi, pues con un adaptador, eso solucionado. La duda es, como hacer que la Tablet al meter la marcha atrás, ejecute la cámara trasera. Una posible solución pero que no se si dara resultado es de nuevo con el tasker, conectar la cámara a los cables de la luz de la marcha atrás, entonces la cámara cogería corriente y estaría on, entonces emitiría vidio por el cable hdmi, y decirle a la Tablet que cuando tenga video por hdmi, pues lance la aplicación de la cámara.



utilizaria los USB que me sobraran del HUB y veria si hay camaras USB que funcionen con tablet, me parece recordar que si hay.



> 6.- Diagnostico del vehiculo: por supuesto OBD2, por bluetooth para diagnosis del coche, y tener el cuenta revoluciones, consumos, presión turbo…etc.



pues aqui no se cual es la pregunta..

los pines sobrantes del 18F4550 los utilizaria como sensores de puertas alarma o cualquier cosa que se me ocurriera poner en la aplicacion del androide que por cierto la table la compraria con ese SO... e integrar todo en la misma aplicacion.

a mi tambien ya se me habia ocurrido, pero como siempre, me da una flojera nada mas de pensar cuanto tiempo se lleva uno en un proyecto como esos XD. y ademas nunca he necesitado nada de eso.


----------



## crivi01 (Ene 21, 2015)

Muchas gracias por vuetras respuestas, 
En primer lugar, deciros que en electronica voy algo justito, me podriais decir detalladamente como hacer lo del rele para encender la tablet?.

el adaptador/regulador, de que tipo seria,... tendria que pasar del cable de contacto y no el de corriente continua no? seria para pasar de 12 v ( creo que es el voltaje que le llega a la radio a 5 v que es el voltaje de carga de la tablet no?)

Lo del puerto hdmi, que es salida y no entrada.. no habia caido... tendre que mirar si funcionaria con adaptador rca a usb, y poner un hub en la salida host.

lo del prolongador usb para poder meter dispositivos externos, pues conectarlo de nuevo al host.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 21, 2015)

crivi01 dijo:


> 1.- Tamaño de la Tablet: Según he visto algunos dicen que el tamaño máximo permitido es de 7” aunque otros dicen que mientras no interfiera en tu visión no importa el tamaño. Yo me he decidido por una de 9” que es la que me puede entrar en la consola, la de 10” le sobraría un par de centímetros.


No tenco ni idea la verdad de lo que dice la legislación pero si eres de España seguro que está prohibido de principio a fin. Creo que está prohibido respirar dentro del coche. Si no lo "instalas" entonces no modificas nada y si que puedes, en resumen la instalación sería cinta adhesiva de doble cara 



crivi01 dijo:


> 2.- Encender la Tablet al arrancar el coche: Aquí es donde mas dudas tengo y menos claro queda en todos los post que he visto… Quiero cargar la Tablet por su cargador, cogiendo la corriente de los cables que van a la radio, asi se, que solo tendrá corriente cuando se arranque el coche, las dudas que tengo sobre este apartado son:
> a.) se necesita un estabilizador de corriente por si hay picos de tensión al arrancar?
> b.) como hacer que se encienda la Tablet sin darle al botón “power” de la misma?, en algún post he visto que con un rele…o algo parecido…pero en electrónica voy algo justito.


No entiendo este párrafo: "su cargador" será de 230Vac así que no te vale, si te refieres a "por su conexión" entonces pon un 7805 o su equivalente conmutado y a correr
a)Si claro, el coche va a 12V nominales que se convierten en 14V con el motor en marcha, el cargador del tablet es de 5V
b)Algunos se encienden solos al poner el cargador, igual con eso te vale. Habría que mirar a ver en configuraciones etc. Si no lo hace monoestable al pulsador de encendido, un simple RC, o 555 o algo así vale.




crivi01 dijo:


> 3.- Apagar la Tablet: Esto creo que lo tengo resuelto pero abierto a otras ideas, con la app tasker, crear una tarea que al no recibir carga por el cargador ( apagar el coche, recordar que el cargador estará conectado a los cables de corriente de la radio, que se apaga al apagar el coche) se ejecute otra aplicación que apague la Tablet ( hay varias app que hacen esto).


Si, así con el la configuración "normal" le pones que 30" y que si está el cargador no se apague.



crivi01 dijo:


> 4.- GPS: La Tablet que voy a comprar tiene conexión gps, por lo que voy a utilizar una vieja antena de una pda acer para aumentar la recepción de satélites.


No se si será compatible, pero seguramente sin nada irá bien.



crivi01 dijo:


> 5.- Radio: Otra duda que aun no tengo resuelta, las tablets, normalmente no tienen sintonizador de radio, solo via wifi o 3g, habría alguna manera para gestionar la radio física del coche, es decir poder cambiar de emisora, memorizar las mismas… etc… desde la Tablet?


Mmmm no creo, si no admite un control remoto bluetooth o algo así, cosa que no se si existe, no.



crivi01 dijo:


> 4.- Datos: lo referente a datos, además de utilizar la memoria interna a través de una micro sd de 64 gb, utilizare el puerto usb host, para sacar una entrada usb y ponerla en el salpicadero, ( trabajo de manitas jajajaj) para poder ponerle un pen, hdd, o cualquier dispositivo.


Pues vale, me parece que no te hará falta pero bueno, si no vas a estar oyendo dos millones de canciones...



crivi01 dijo:


> 5.- Camara de aparcamiento: Tambien tengo pensado ponerle una cámara en el paragolpes trasero para la ayuda del estacionamiento , las cámaras que he visto tienen conexión rca, como la Tablet tiene puerto hdmi, pues con un adaptador, eso solucionado. La duda es, como hacer que la Tablet al meter la marcha atrás, ejecute la cámara trasera. Una posible solución pero que no se si dara resultado es de nuevo con el tasker, conectar la cámara a los cables de la luz de la marcha atrás, entonces la cámara cogería corriente y estaría on, entonces emitiría vidio por el cable hdmi, y decirle a la Tablet que cuando tenga video por hdmi, pues lance la aplicación de la cámara.


Meeeeec error. El tablet tiene HDMI de *SALIDA*, no tienen entrada de vídeo tendrás que intentarlo con una IP camera via wifio o una webcam via usb si es que van.



crivi01 dijo:


> 6.- Diagnostico del vehiculo: por supuesto OBD2, por bluetooth para diagnosis del coche, y tener el cuenta revoluciones, consumos, presión turbo…etc.


Vale, para eso hay programas, tienes que comprar un OBD2 bluetooth.


----------



## crivi01 (Ene 21, 2015)

lo del cable hdmi lo he cambiado por convertidor rca a usb.. 
el mayor problema que tengo es encenderla al conectar el coche.. vosotros os parece facil..pero como dije antes en electronica algo pegadito.. por eso si podeis hacerme un esquema os lo agradeceria.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 21, 2015)

> lo del cable hdmi lo he cambiado por convertidor rca a usb..



¿si existe un convertidor RCA a USB?, no lo he checado pero como que me parece que no es posible eso, segun yo necesitarias una camara compatible con el sistema operativo de la tablet con todo y sus drivers, checa eso bien.



> el mayor problema que tengo es encenderla al conectar el coche..



primero checa si la tablet se enciende al conectar la alimentacion y pones una adaptador en el switch del auto...





para conectarlo no tiene ciencia posistivo del adaptador con el positivo del switch y negativo con negativo del auto(cualquier parte del chasis te sirve).

si no enciende tienes que hacer algo mas complejo, como un 555 que envie un solo pulso normalmente poco prolongado y un minirele (reed-rele) en el boton de encendido de la table y que se active al encender el auto o apagarlo, puesto que la mayoria de las table si dejas presionado el encendido no encienden y el adaptador a un positivo que sea permanente.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 21, 2015)

Ese conversor rca-usb será una capturadora de vídeo...si android no tiene drivers no irá


----------



## crivi01 (Ene 21, 2015)

el cable usb a rca seria este.

gracias por tu respuesta, si no encendiese directamente al poner el adaptador, dices
que habria que hacer una especie de circuito.. como seria el esquema de ese circuito?... si puedes explicamelo como para tontos jajjaja .. y gracias.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 21, 2015)

mira yo vi este conversor





_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-473506144-tarjeta-capturadora-usb-20-rca-s-video-audio-video-dvr-_JM_
pero especificamente dice que para windows XP, 2000 etc.

asi que no te queda mas que encontrar uno para tablet, o pensar en una carputer, o unas camaras compatibles con tu tablet.

tienes que pensar que el harware de una tablet no es para nada parecido a una computadora.



> como seria el esquema de ese circuito?



no se, seria custion de hacerlo puesto que se necesita un pulso al encender y otro al apagar el auto. primero busca en internet algo como "un solo pulso al encender o apagar con 555" o cosas similares. no recuerdo haber visto alguno pero se que se podria hacer asi. obviamente con algunos componentes mas aparte del 555.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 22, 2015)

El cable sin "cajita" dudo que funcione salvo en algún dispositivo especifico, las señales de audio y vídeo normales se parecen tanto a las USB como un melocotón a un cangrejo de río.
Ten en cuenta que el USB OTG de un tablet está limitado a pocos-muy pocos tipos de dispositivos, es probable que no acepte ni un misero HUB.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 22, 2015)

Muy cierto eso del HUB, tiene que ser para tablet y si existen. Pero tambien hay que esperar el milagro que la tablet lo soporte. XD


----------



## crivi01 (Ene 22, 2015)

esto va tomando forma, ayer estuve viendo circuitos de electronica y vi  como hacer lo de encender la tablet al conectar la llave del coche.. las dudas que me surgieron fueron que en algunos casos usan condensadores y otros resistencias.. seria lo mismo?... y los que ni..ninguno usaba relé.. os paso lo que encontre. es un circuito 555 momoestable.

Tambien encontre un regulador de corriente, 
de voltaje de entrada: Entrada de polaridad de la tensión, tanto de CA y CC pueden estar en el rango: 7.5V-20V
Salida de voltaje 5v
Corriente de salida máxima: 1.2A
creo que con eso tendria una corriente estable de 5v y 1,2A max. que es lo que necesita la tablet no?

Habia pensado en hacerlo yo pero por 3,5 euros no creo que merezca la pena no?.

ahora la duda es el pulso tiene que darselo al boton de la tablet.. pero donde tiene que soldarse.. a cual de las patillas que tiene?

Gracias gente entre todos al final lo conseguire.....


----------



## Scooter (Ene 22, 2015)

Yo tengo tres tablets android, una de ellas soporta el hub nativamente, pero mientras se usa el usb host no carga. Las otras no lo soportan pero una de ellas si que lo hace con una rom cocinada, como tiene conectores separados si que carga mientras tanto.
El teléfono no soporta hub por el usb otg.

Me parece que el usb otg básicamente soporta almacenamiento masivo y hid, es decir teclado y ratón. He visto roms modificadas que admitían usbs de telefonía 3G o por ejemplo una bluetooth.

Resumiendo, cada caso es un mundo.


----------



## salvador33 (Ene 22, 2015)

Para estabilizar pon simplemente un zenner 5v1 y una resistencia


----------



## Scooter (Ene 22, 2015)

No lo recomiendo, necesitarás un zener de 1kg y una resistencia de un saco de W


----------



## salvador33 (Ene 22, 2015)

Pues no
Tan solo un zenner de 2w y una resistencia de 4k7 4w


----------



## papirrin (Ene 22, 2015)

> esto va tomando forma, ayer estuve viendo circuitos de electronica y vi como hacer lo de encender la tablet al conectar la llave del coche.. las dudas que me surgieron fueron que en algunos casos usan condensadores y otros resistencias.. seria lo mismo?... y los que ni..ninguno usaba relé.. os paso lo que encontre. es un circuito 555 momoestable.



y si pones las paginas donde lo viste o lo que viste y asi nos enteramos todos...



> Tambien encontre un regulador de corriente,
> de voltaje de entrada: Entrada de polaridad de la tensión, tanto de CA y CC pueden estar en el rango: 7.5V-20V
> Salida de voltaje 5v
> Corriente de salida máxima: 1.2A
> ...



bueno, pues no se donde vivas pero aca hay lugares que se llaman tianguis o mercaditos, donde venden cosas chinas, cosas usadas o cosas buenas, donde puedes encontrar un adaptador usado pero bueno en un precio muy bajo y quizas hasta de una marca buena, cuando necesito adaptadores de PC voy a esos tianguis y consigo de marcas como DELL, IBM etc made in USA a precios de risa como 5US, hablo de adaptadores que por lo menos cuestan 50USD nuevos XD. 

lo mismo da adaptar cualquier cacharro a adaptar uno ya fabricado.



> ahora la duda es el pulso tiene que darselo al boton de la tablet.. pero donde tiene que soldarse.. a cual de las patillas que tiene?


la idea del rele era precisamente esa, que como no sabes y nosotros no tenemos idea de como esta tu table, pusieras el rele en paralelo al boton. 

un reed-rele tiene 4 pines que se conectan dos son de la bobina y dos los que hacen el contacto, los dos que hacen el contacto se ponen en los dos del switch. los de la bobina se ponen en el 555 o lo que vayas a usar para encenderlo.

busca alguna ficha tecnica del reed-rele o informacion.


----------



## crivi01 (Ene 22, 2015)

buenas a todos... 
http://www.miniinthebox.com/es/tres-regulador-lm7805-5v-fuente-modulo-modulo-modulo-regulador-de-voltaje-5v-terminal_p628136.html?currency=EUR&litb_from=paid_adwords_shopping&gclid=Cj0KEQiAuf2lBRDW07y3z6f96awBEiQA0IngJmRwynRoPNv1NPIGt-jeZ5v8wKVM_m3QmZr0jIvW85MaAkaq8P8HAQ

esta es la pagina del estabilizador de corriente.. no puede servir??

este es el video del esquema del 555

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmO4wx4hxSY&x-yt-cl=84411374&x-yt-ts=1421828030#t=852

pero no usa relee, sino que con el valor de las resistencias regula el tiempo del pulso electronico. supongo que puede servir..

Bueno ya me dais vuestra opinion. y gracias por anticipado.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 22, 2015)

> buenas a todos...
> http://www.miniinthebox.com/es/tres-...85MaAkaq8P8HAQ
> 
> esta es la pagina del estabilizador de corriente.. no puede servir??



si... si Puede servir,  se ve que es el tipico regulador con el 7805 con un puente de diodos para no equivocarse al conectarlo o ponerle un transformador XD, y creo que te puede salir mas barato si tu lo armas...



> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmO4...21828030#t=852
> 
> pero no usa relee, sino que con el valor de las resistencias regula el tiempo del pulso electronico. supongo que puede servir..



yo creo que eso no te sirve.

yo pondria algo como esto...



ese circuito enciende la tablet al encender el auto y la apaga al apagar el auto... tu decides si lo pruebas  o no XD y el tiempo del pulso se calcula con R1 y C1, osea el T=R1*C1*.7, en ese ejemplo, si los calculos no me fallan, seria t=100000*.0001*.7=7seg aprox

SW1 es el boton de la tablet, el cuadrito rojo es el switch del auto y quizas le haga falta un transistor ahi, y si... lleva un rele porque no tengo ni la mas palida idea si se enciende con positivo o negativo ni cual sea cual.


----------



## analogico (Ene 22, 2015)

crivi01 dijo:


> esta es la pagina del estabilizador de corriente.. no puede servir??


quizas  pero ese regulador es muy ineficiente
antes que nada tienes el tablet

necesitamos los datos del cargador original 


ese cargador es de 1A y calienta  mucho a 1A

en la misma pagina se encuentran cargadores de mas A y mas eficientes


----------



## Scooter (Ene 23, 2015)

Lo que tienes que estabilizar es la tensión, no la corriente. 
Busca uno conmutado o de lo contrario se calentará como una bestia; los tablet suelen llevar alimentador de 2A 5V por lo tanto con el coche en marcha y la batería a unos 14V tendrás 9V 2A quemados en el regulador que da 18W quemados en calor y eso es bastante.


----------



## crivi01 (Ene 23, 2015)

la tablet aun no la tengo, estoy haciendo el campo de invistigacion previo para luego comprarlo todo. 
papirrin... el esquema supongo que estara bien.. pero de electronica entiendo poco y no se leerlo correctamente si puedes explicarmelo componente a componente te lo agradeceria.
Voy a mirar a ver si veo algun estabilizador mas potente.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 23, 2015)

Mira a ver, hay muchos tablets que se encienden al poner el cargador, si no casi seguro que algún soft lo hace.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 23, 2015)

> hay muchos tablets que se encienden al poner el cargador



encienden pero no apagan, no?, se puede quitar tambien la bateria, y si enciende al conectar se corta al desconectar, la pega es que hay que esperar a que cargue el SO.



> papirrin... el esquema supongo que estara bien.. pero de electronica entiendo poco y no se leerlo correctamente si puedes explicarmelo componente a componente te lo agradeceria.



a mi se me hace que ya se esta especulando mucho con el tema  sin datos mas precisos     me parece que no es necesario detallar, y de que se puede, se puede poner una tablet  en el c5, pero lo principal es tener el tablet , saber que hace y que no hace y el C5.


----------



## calpanxo (Ene 24, 2015)

crivi01 dijo:


> la tablet aun no la tengo, estoy haciendo el campo de invistigacion previo para luego comprarlo todo.
> papirrin... el esquema supongo que estara bien.. pero de electronica entiendo poco y no se leerlo correctamente si puedes explicarmelo componente a componente te lo agradeceria.
> Voy a mirar a ver si veo algun estabilizador mas potente.



Creo que te quieres meter en un tema que te viene enorme para tus conocimientos de electronica, el único exito que auguro será para el mecánico donte tengas que llevar el C5 tras quemar parte de la instalacion.
Saludos.


----------



## crivi01 (Ene 25, 2015)

calpanxo dijo:


> Creo que te quieres meter en un tema que te viene enorme para tus conocimientos de electronica, el único exito que auguro será para el mecánico donte tengas que llevar el C5 tras quemar parte de la instalacion.
> Saludos.



Gracias calpanxo te agradezco tus animos, pero algunas personas somos inquietas y emprendedoras... no soy un entendido en electronica pero con paciencia y la ayuda de los compañeros voy teniendo mas claro como hacerlo...

Mii perserverancia y ganas de hacerlo van a conseguir que estoy llegue al final.. y te lo enseñare.... gracias compañero

Con respecto a la camara.. hay alguna forma de alargar un cable flex?...yo creo que  no.. pero a ver si alguien me sorprende jajajja.. gracias...


----------



## papirrin (Ene 25, 2015)

No, ni la mas remota posibilidad , bueno quiza  una pero creo  que por lo menos te cargarias unas cuantas tablets antes , y esa manera que se me ocurrre, sin conocer la distribucion de las conexiones, es poner un driver bidirecional de alta velocidad 
Y eso sin contar los dias que te pasarias soldando decenas de cables microscopicos.
si te preguntas como seria ese driver, no tengo idea, se sale de los limites de mi conocimiento.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 25, 2015)

La respuesta se llama ipcamera o webcam USB en el caso de que el tablet reconozca la segunda.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 25, 2015)

> La respuesta se llama ipcamera


Pregunta,  ¿se puede  establecer una comunicacion entre la IPCamera y la tablet sin un Router?, pregunto porque nunca he tenido una y yo conecto todos mis dispositivos pero router de por medio.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 25, 2015)

El tablet puede hacer de router simplemente activando el compartir internet por WiFi, aparte de hacer de módem hace una conexión de red "normal"


----------



## papirrin (Ene 25, 2015)

Eso no lo sabia, ya vi mi tablet y dice Zona Wi-Fi Portatil creo que es eso... esta guai XD, voy a investigar como funciona, Gracias...


----------



## cyverlarva (Ene 25, 2015)

Este comentario va de onda, buscaste una solucion armada para esto?, ya que se venden soluciones integradas desde el software y el hardware.

http://www.autocardvdgps.com/c5-nav...ation-and-7-hd-touchscreen-and-bluetooth.html

Y obviamente no vas a destrozar la consola para colgar la tablet desde ahi.

Saludos


----------



## Gaudi (Ene 25, 2015)

Cambiando el enfoque, quizás te vendría mejor un Raspberry Pi con una pantalla touch del tamaño que necesites.
Funciona con Linux y hay varias soluciones armadas al respecto.

Saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 25, 2015)

creo que es buena opcion, hay muchos productos que te servirian....






http://plxdevices.com/product_info.php?id=GSST2WIFI


----------



## papirrin (Ene 25, 2015)

Otra opcion es comprar un Audi







 (es broma)

esos aparatitos estan geniales OBD-II y el KiWi2... y no se ven complicados de instalar.


----------



## crivi01 (Ene 25, 2015)

lo de no comprar uno ya echo es por dos cosas, 1 por el precio es bastante mas caro, y 2 por el tamaño, 7  pulgadas lo veo pequeño 

y lo destrozar la consola central del c5 tengo pensada cojer una del desguare, por si la cosa sale mal tener la mia de repuesto.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 26, 2015)

He estado rebuscando, mira las aplicaciones:
Autostarts
Y
AutoStart

Te pueden se útiles en este proyecto.


----------



## crivi01 (Ene 26, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> He estado rebuscando, mira las aplicaciones:
> Autostarts
> Y
> AutoStart
> ...



Gracias compañero.. las he estado mirando y son app que se ejecutan una vez encendido la tablet o telefono, digamos que son app parecidas a tasker.

No se ejecutan antes de que la tablet se encienda.. que era el problema encender la tablet sin pulsar ningun boton.

Pero muchisisismas gracias por tu molestia.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 26, 2015)

Todos los android que tengo se encienden solos cuando pones el cargador

Prueba tambien Condi


----------



## papirrin (Ene 26, 2015)

por que no se aclaran con eso de "encendido", porque los que yo tengo no encienden al conectar el cargador si los apago completamente, en todos cuando los apago apago de apagar, al conectar el cargador aparece una bateria cargando, pero jamas entra al SO.

ya encendido al presionar el boton de apagado sin apagar de apagar, o sea nada mas suspendido entonces si se de-suspende al conectar el cargador.

bueno, digo yo que por ahi es probable que este una confusion. XD


----------



## Scooter (Ene 26, 2015)

Si lo apagas del todo tarda una eternidad en arrancar, lo normal es "apagar la pantalla".
Yo al menos así lo haría. De lo contrario mientras arranca todo, no podré usar el gps hasta pasado un rato.

Uno de los tablet que tengo si que se enciende desde el apagado completo. Los demás no. Por esto creo que siendo root es algo que seguramente se puede ajustar teniendo el software adecuado.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 26, 2015)

Otra idea   para lo de la camara que podria ser factible es comprar un celular de 30usd y cargarle la app ip webcam  o similar


----------



## crivi01 (Ene 26, 2015)

el dejarlo sin apagar del todo, el problema es que si dejas el coche sin cogerlo tres o cuatro dias, la bateria de la tablet se consume y habria que encenderla manual.. que al estar incrustada en el salpicadero no se puede. por eso es apagar... apagar.. jajaja y ninguna de mis dos tablet y ningun movil se enciende al conectar el cargador, sale como dice el compañero el simbolo de la bateria.

Respecto a la camara, no hay ninguna forma de hacer un "in" de video en la tablet??...a traves de una capturadora usb o algo parecido?

Las camaras de los moviles no sirven por que no trabajan a bajos lumenes ( inltensidad de la luz) es decir de noche no la podrias utilizar. por eso era poner una de esas chinas que trabajar a 0 lumenes (oscuridad total), estas camaras traen conexion rca, por eso pense lo de la capturadroa usb. voy a investigar  por san google a ver que encuentro.

Y con el circuito de encendido, el problema que tengo despues de mirar y remirar circuitos de probarlos con el programa proteus... etc.. es que hace el pulso correcto para el encendido, pero en mi caso la corriente seguiria conectada, por lo que haria pulsos constantemente.

No se si me explico. la corriente yo la cojo del cable que va a la radio que solo tiene corriente cuando el coche esta enchufado. en el momento de arrancar el circuito le da un pulso al boton power y enciende, pero como le sigue llegando corriente, vuelve a mandar otro pulso y la apaga.. y asi continuamente.

Como se podria solucionar esto?


----------



## papirrin (Ene 26, 2015)

Mmm simulaste el que puse, ese no deberia hacer lo que dices pues es un detector de flancos.
El proteus no es muy bueno para simular circuitos analogos.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 26, 2015)

Casi seguro que se puede hacer que se encienda al poner el cargador. Es cuestión de investigar.
Yo no veo viable esperar a que arranque cada vez, mi tablet suele aguantar bastante mas de una semana cuando está suspendido.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 26, 2015)

yo tampoco la apagaria, es muy probable que no se descargue por completo la bateria en suspencion y preferiria prender el auto 5 minutos cada dos dias que estar esperando a que encienda cada que lo use.


----------



## analogico (Ene 26, 2015)

crivi01 dijo:


> Respecto a la camara, no hay ninguna forma de hacer un "in" de video en la tablet??...a traves de una capturadora usb o algo parecido?


pues depende si le puedes agregar los drivers de la capturadora  al android 
 lo mismo para las webcam si es que el android no los tiene


el tema del encendido se puede dejar con el boton manual como la radio
y el apagado por software


----------



## Scooter (Ene 26, 2015)

Con Condi puedes apagar el wifi, bluetooth, gps y todo lo demás cuando desconectas el cargador y luego apagar la pantalla con alguna aplicación auxiliar, supongo que también se podrán apagar todas las tareas. Con todo apagado la batería durará bastante


----------

